# Womit kleine Graskarpfen füttern?



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor 3-4 Jahren Fünf __ Graskarpfen gekauft. Ich habe sie bis heute nie wieder gesehen von einem __ Fischreiher o.ä. gehe ich nicht aus, weil ich noch nie einen gesehen haben und alles dicht mit hohen bäumen bewachsen ist. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, weil ich mir heute 5 neue gekauft habe was ich so falsch gemacht haben könnte ob ich sie füttern muss ( wenn ja womit) und wie ich sie ein bisschen zam bekomme.  Ich freue mich über eine Unterhaltung!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Teich schon mal abgelassen ob Sie vielleicht nicht noch drin sind ?

Hast du mal Bilder von Dem Teich?

Sind da Pflanzen in den Sumpfzonen?

Gibt es Tiefwasserpflanzen


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Ja Pflanzen SInd in den Sumpfzonen ich habe viele Seerosen usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Teich sieht ja recht Natur nah aus. Bist sicher das die da nicht mehr drin sind?
Was hast du sonst noch an Fischen?
Dir ist klar das die Grasskarpfen, wenn die Tiere groß sind wohl deine Pflanzen fressen.
Füttern kannst du die, wenn sie sehr klein sind mit dem Futter was sie vom Händler gewohnt sind.
Schätze Flockenfutter oder Pellets.


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das die da nicht mehr drin sind  vor allemmüssten die ja nach 4 Jahren eine recht große Größe angenommen haben und man müsste sie dementsprechend auch sehen aber das habe ich noch nie. Ich hab in den letzten Tagen auch sehr viele Blätter und Schlamm Rausgekeschert in der Hoffnung das sie sich verstecken aber nichts gefunden. Ich habe noch 2 Teichmuscheln 7 Goldfische und einen unbekannten sehr kleinen schwarzen Fisch drin


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

Möglicherweise hast du die Krank gekauft und Sie sind dir eingegangen.


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Mh habe sie bei einer Genossenschaft gekauft glaube nicht das sie Krank waren.


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Ist das eigentlich schlimm wenn Buntes Flocken futter seid 2014 abgelaufen ist?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich schlimm wenn Buntes Flocken futter seid 2014 abgelaufen ist?


Normal nicht, solange es Trocken ist und nix schimmelt. Ist dann nur nicht ganz so reich an Vitaminen


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Danke! Noch eine Frage: Wie kann man verhindern das die __ Graskarpfen selbstmord begehen also aus dem wasser springen?


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Danke! Noch eine Frage: Wie kann man verhindern das die __ Graskarpfen selbstmord begehen also aus dem wasser springen?


In dem man für einen entsprechenden Teich mit den entsprechenden Wasserwerten und der richtigen Filterung sorgt


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Und was sind diese Wasserwerte und reicht da ein Springbrunnen?


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2016)

Also wenn da Gtaskarpfen drin wären, würdest du sie sehen, denn das Wasser ist doch relativ klar.

Wenn du nun neue eingesetzt hast, dann solltest du über eine Filterung nachdenken, denn die fünf Fische sind für deine Teichgröße ohne Reinigung hart an der Grenze. Wenn du auf den Filter verzichten möchtest, würde ich wöchentlich zumindest 10% Wasserwechsel (erst 10% raus, dann 10% frisch rein) empfehlen.

Die wichtigsten Wasserwerte sind pH, Ammonium, Nitrit und Sauerstoff.


----------



## troll20 (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Und was sind diese Wasserwerte und reicht da ein Springbrunnen?


Ein bissel die Suche bemüht und schon findet man etliches an Informationen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/graskarpfen.2374/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...askarpfen-goldkarpfen-und-silberkarpfen.4105/
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graskarpfen
http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.ph...start=15&sid=9155874bc958d1f17a53dfa34690a853

Im großen und ganzen sauberes Wasser mit vielen Pflanzen zum Futtern und besonders viel Raum zum Schwimmen. Relativ warmes Wasser usw.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,

ich Pflege seit mehr als 15 Jahren 2 __ Graskarpfen, die mittlerweile über 70 cm groß sind.

Graskarpfen fressen eigentlich alles, aber so gut wie keine Fadenalgen, obwohl sie als __ Algenfresser verkauft werden. Meine Beiden fressen ab ca. 12 Grad WT natürlich das hochwertige Koifutter, Löwenzahn, Gras, Salat und natürlich __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und andere Unterwasserpflanzen. Selbst Krebsscheren fressen sie.

Graskarpfen reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Chemie. Bei Behandlungen mit Medikamenten springen sie aus dem Teich und sicherlich auch bei anderen stressigen Situationen. Dann kann es auch mal zur Massenpanik kommen, bei der sie sich gegenseitig anstecken.

Ich möchte meine Riesen zwar nicht missen, aber wenn die beiden irgendwann versterben, dann werde ich keine mehr einsetzen. Meinen Pflanzen zu Liebe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir vor 3-4 Jahren Fünf __ Graskarpfen gekauft. Ich habe sie bis heute nie wieder gesehen von einem __ Fischreiher o.ä. gehe ich nicht aus, weil ich noch nie einen gesehen haben und alles dicht mit hohen bäumen bewachsen ist. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, weil ich mir heute 5 neue gekauft habe was ich so falsch gemacht haben könnte ob ich sie füttern muss ( wenn ja womit) und wie ich sie ein bisschen zam bekomme.  Ich freue mich über eine Unterhaltung!



Hi Graskarpfen,

wenn Du sie bis heute nicht mehr wiedergesehen hattest werden sie wahrscheinlich schon im ersten Teichjahr, bzw. den ersten Winter über eingegangen sein (kleine, junge __ Grasfische sind ziemlich wärmebedürftig) oder sind einem __ Reiher (die kommen sommers oft sehr früh am Morgen und sind dann nach dem Snack gegen 7.00 schon wieder weg), hohe Bäume sind für die kein Problem da nisten die in Kolonien auch drin). Grasfische sind echte Sonnenliebhaber und stehen liebend gerne in der vollen Sonne an der Wasseroberfläche rum (solange sie net erschreckt werden). Wären sie noch da hätte man sie mal sehen müssen

Füttern: Jungtiere unter 16-20cm ernähren sich noch hauptsächlich von carnivorer Kost, machen auch große solange die Wassertemperatur noch deutlich unter 20 Grad liegt.

zähmen: so wie Koi?. Das klappt beim Amur eigentlich net, die bleiben wie meine 50cm __ Döbel scheu

MfG Frank


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Carnivorer Kost? Was ist das?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2016)

Hi __ Graskarpfen,

tierische Kost wie z.B Insekten, Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, __ Würmer, Kaulquappen, Fischbrut, __ Kleinfische ect. Ist in hochwertigen Trockenfutter auch drin

MfG Frank


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi __ Graskarpfen,
> 
> tierische Kost wie z.B Insekten, Insektenlarven, Kleinkrebse, __ Würmer, Kaulquappen, Fischbrut, __ Kleinfische ect. Ist in hochwertigen Trockenfutter auch drin
> 
> MfG Frank


Oh ich hab immer gedacht graskarpfen fressen auch sowas wir gras also Pflanzliches


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2016)

graskarpfen22 schrieb:


> Oh ich hab immer gedacht __ graskarpfen fressen auch sowas wir gras also Pflanzliches



wenn se größer sind und das Wasser warm ist ja. Zur Pflanzenverdauung brauchen sie als wechselwarme Tiere halt hohe Temperaturen. Ist bei der heimischen __ Rotfeder auch net anders. Ist das Wasser noch "kalt" fressen auch "Vegetarier" lieber auch bei geringer Temperaturen leichter verdauliche tierische Eiweiß und ölige Fette


----------



## graskarpfen22 (22. Apr. 2016)

ah danke


----------

